# Survival safe haven ideas.



## Supercubanjew (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello, well to start off me and a small team are looking into building a doomsday safe haven that we can rent out space to people and along the year have people come visit. It will be located in Georgia on around 50 acers of Timber land with a small lake towards the end of the property, now the building we are having multiple plans being drawn up but the basic idea is a 3 story building with a living roof just incase we cannot farm on the land. 3 or more surrounding buildings connected to each other. Only way to acces the main building is threw the roof of a side building kind of like a draw bridge. One of the buildings will have a garage the slopes down underground. Under the main building and 3 or more surrounding buildings there will be a sub floor like a large basement. We will have room for about 150-200 people (so far ) and that's in a comfortable private living space. We will have a water tower but the kind in the ground like a pool but closed off and a way to gather rain water holds around 500k gallons of water at a time. We will have a small lab, for testing . A medical room and a surgery room, a exsercise department. A work shop room, kitchen and cafeteria , a library , data store room, overseer quarters, armory , small vault, communications, a auditorium just big enough to fit everyone for entertainment, in the garage there will be multiple vehicles for when we need to go out look for supplies,people,ect. We will gather electricity from wind and on the 3rd floor retractable solar panels on the east and west of the buildings the 2nd and 3rd floor will have some windows that are closed off at night a concert slab is hand cranked to cover it from outside hurricane or bullets. This is more or less where we are now I want to know from other Preppers what would you like to see, things you would want if you staid here. And yes everyone would have assign jobs and will be evaluated before coming .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Super Cuban Jew, I think. 

That sounds like a pretty big project you’ve got going there. What is it you want from us again?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

sounds like a sales pitch for a Prepper commune.


----------



## Supercubanjew (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello and yes it will be very long and quite a pretty penny but exciting and just want to see what are some things that other preperrs would want to see if they stairs here I heard some people interested in a class room for the kids so they can learn some people wanted a bar area have a few drink just any ideas I don't want to start building and then someone say something like what about nuclear blast doors haha


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Supercubanjew said:


> Hello and yes it will be very long and quite a pretty penny but exciting and just want to see what are some things that other preperrs would want to see if they stairs here I heard some people interested in a class room for the kids so they can learn some people wanted a bar area have a few drink just any ideas I don't want to start building and then someone say something like what about nuclear blast doors haha


Well, that part about quarters for the 'overseer' kinda scared me off a little. We don't need no steekin' overseer. Sorry. I'll pass.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Well, that part about quarters for the 'overseer' kinda scared me off a little. We don't need no steekin' overseer. Sorry. I'll pass.


What you don't want to live in a FEMA camp? LMAO


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

500k is a lot of water to store. You are going to need a bigger bucket.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy would have a field day with this thread.


----------



## Supercubanjew (Sep 17, 2015)

When we say overseer quarts it's not a person but more like a place where data about the building is kept, this will not be controlled by one or two people this is woll be controlled by everyone there will
Be nothing hidden among people and yes in te overseers office there will be camera monitors but only on the exterior to secure the perimeter has not been breached


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are a couple of questions:
I would want to see drawings, and know more about the security features. What is the elevation of the land you are considering? Do you own the property or is it financed? What type of people do you have on board, such as nurses, gardeners, teachers, engineers? What type of training do these people have? Will you allow children? What is the maximum age you will accept? What procedures will you use if there is a problem such as, stealing, not doing their job, adultery, murder, assault, hoarding food or water? Is there a well if so how deep and has the water been tested? What type of filtration system will you be using in case of contamination of your pond? Is there a septic system installed, if not has a perc test been done? How large of a septic system are you planning on? You mentioned wind for power but also said "timber land" is it feasible to have wind power there? How large is your battery bank? How will you evaluate people, a psychological test, references, credit score? Will you provide the guns and tasers? Will there be a cannon by your draw bridge?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, Auntie, you should apply for the 'Overseer' job.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Here are a couple of questions:
> I would want to see drawings, and know more about the security features. What is the elevation of the land you are considering? Do you own the property or is it financed? What type of people do you have on board, such as nurses, gardeners, teachers, engineers? What type of training do these people have? Will you allow children? What is the maximum age you will accept? What procedures will you use if there is a problem such as, stealing, not doing their job, adultery, murder, assault, hoarding food or water? Is there a well if so how deep and has the water been tested? What type of filtration system will you be using in case of contamination of your pond? Is there a septic system installed, if not has a perc test been done? How large of a septic system are you planning on? You mentioned wind for power but also said "timber land" is it feasible to have wind power there? How large is your battery bank? How will you evaluate people, a psychological test, references, credit score? Will you provide the guns and tasers? Will there be a cannon by your draw bridge?


With all those questions you will be the first to drink the Koolaid, Comrade Auntie....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What types of people and what beliefs do they have? Hey my monkey is not compatible with everyone.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Oh I love these.

1. Will you be using shipping containers?
2. How many gallons are the poop buckets?
3. When and where will the forced breeding take place? (where do I register?)
4. When there is a 50/50 split on what to do in the complex, who gets to decide which side dies?

:icon_surprised:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Another Clown from the "retard rodeo!"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Doomsday safe haven you will rent out?

Gather electricity? I'd prefer generating. 

A water tower, but the kind in the ground? That's the antithesis to tower. So, you are going to have pumps that pump water to the third floor on demand?

"Living roofs" in case you can't work the land? Just in case whatever makes the land unworkable somehow leaves alone the rooftops, right?

Those are just the low hanging fruit.

How many in your preexisting group are engineers with many years of experience? A small lab for testing? Out of curiosity, what sort of testing?

How many millions of dollars are you wanting from us?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

:laughhard:


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd like to know more about your medical center and surgical room. Who is going to staff that and how are you getting supplies? Personally, I am put off and suspicious of such an enterprising project that is being promoted by someone who cannot spell or communicate in grammatically correct sentences. I know this will offend you, but honestly, how can I know that this whole project is not a scam? This sort of enterprise is going to take a good number of professionals to design, build, maintain and manage. How are you recruiting these people? You're going to have to do a better job with them than you are doing with us.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I just wanted to get more info so you guys have something to work with, not that there wasn't enough to start.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Tell me more about your food production plan. Will there be livestock? How will you feed them? What is your winter storage plan? How big is your canning kitchen? Smoke house? Bakery? Meat processing house? Do you have any farming equipment yet? I'm assuming this will be mule or ox drawn, right? Do you have a harness maker and farrier in the mix? You are talking about feeding a small village. I want to know how you are going to do that. I don't believe a roof top garden will suffice.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I tried a reply, but instead, I will say troll infiltrator. Who asks such questions as to how much ammo, food and what not you have on hand!! Not some newbie we don't know from Adam. The Gov is really not up to snuff on this sort of thing!!! Watch what you speak! jmo.


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

Woah! So I just send you all my money and then I don't have to worry about anything, ever! Score! :76:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

These folks come up from to time, no biggie, one of us will smell them out. Gov can't too smart thinking these tactics will work! Working 3rd shift, bed time for me. love you all like a Brother!! ,Or sister.!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I might be interested, but will require room for me and a harem room for my 12 nubile vixens.

My consultation fee is negotiable, but please post your financials before we discuss the specifics.

It takes about 1 acre to feed each person. How big, exactly, are your roofs?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That concept sounds flawed or bogus, it is one or the other. It sounds like a sucker bet, to be honest. 
And for those reasons---I am out.
PS: I noticed that I am of the majority mindset here, no one is in. So, I will just sit here and listen to Bluegrass on MySpace, Chet Atkins is playing right now.


View attachment 12840

PS: I am like the tiger, so you wouldn't want me anyway. And, I like cartoons, so might be oddly put together.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Please let me be the Grammar Nazi, please, please, please…

The OP on this thread managed to treat us, in three short posts, to:

16 mis-spellings
10 punctuation errors
7 syntax errors
5 grammatical errors
3 sentence fragments
2 missing punctuations

Wow, just…wow.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Here we go again. What do we get, about one of these a month?


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Please can I be the Warlord please?.please, please, please...oh wait. No mention of hippy chicks. I'm out.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Please let me be the Grammar Nazi, please, please, please&#8230;
> 
> The OP on this thread managed to treat us, in three short posts, to:
> 
> ...


He might be the new medical doctor or the head engineer. Or maybe............ someone from either another country (Nigeria?) or a high school drop out???????


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sounds like the guy I caught wind of about an hour North of me. He bought 50 35 gal sealable plastic cans for burying supplies in. If that's you don't worry, I've already got my own little slice of heaven. Still, If you're where I think you are there are plenty of creeks in the area. Also if you need a off grid or grid tied solar professional I know the guy you need. Wind in your area is a zone 2 at best and that's only during the fall months. PM me if I can be any help.

Please realize that most of us here prefer to work alone or in tiny groups although I'll admit it will require a group to provide good defense. By the tone of your OP I'd guess that you're doing this alone financially. People who have the cash to invest heavily in your location generally would prefer to build/buy for themselves.

final thought, you show living in FL, that's a long drive through ATL if things get bad.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

How much coffee have you stored?.....and how much of it did you drink before you posted?.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A few cups before I read the forum. I have found 1 need to have at least one prior to reading on here. I have 6 months of my normal coffee at the normal rate I drink it now. I also have instant espresso, coffee, and vacuum sealed Folgers.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Supercubanjew said:


> Hello, well to start off me and a small team are looking into building a doomsday safe haven that we can rent out space to people and along the year have people come visit. It will be located in Georgia on around 50 acers of Timber land with a small lake towards the end of the property, now the building we are having multiple plans being drawn up but the basic idea is a 3 story building with a living roof just incase we cannot farm on the land. 3 or more surrounding buildings connected to each other. Only way to acces the main building is threw the roof of a side building kind of like a draw bridge. One of the buildings will have a garage the slopes down underground. Under the main building and 3 or more surrounding buildings there will be a sub floor like a large basement. We will have room for about 150-200 people (so far ) and that's in a comfortable private living space. We will have a water tower but the kind in the ground like a pool but closed off and a way to gather rain water holds around 500k gallons of water at a time. We will have a small lab, for testing . A medical room and a surgery room, a exsercise department. A work shop room, kitchen and cafeteria , a library , data store room, overseer quarters, armory , small vault, communications, a auditorium just big enough to fit everyone for entertainment, in the garage there will be multiple vehicles for when we need to go out look for supplies,people,ect. We will gather electricity from wind and on the 3rd floor retractable solar panels on the east and west of the buildings the 2nd and 3rd floor will have some windows that are closed off at night a concert slab is hand cranked to cover it from outside hurricane or bullets. This is more or less where we are now I want to know from other Preppers what would you like to see, things you would want if you staid here. And yes everyone would have assign jobs and will be evaluated before coming .


I think your overseer stopped by here about a week ago. He was quite a feller, had a group of experts that really didn't know each other, but solved the world's most complex equation - Man and his human/animal ways that he can control except for the times he can't control. His post gave me a headache, but I did read his google link and found it written in English, quite interesting I will admit. So just to confirm ya'll are the same group.... are we all just living in a matrix?....and does your overseer go by the pen name Old Seer?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Put a group of people, even a large family, into a box with limited personal space (less than 500 s/f per person) and you will develop serious personality conflicts not to mention athletes foot. Humans need their own space so that building would need to be huge and very expensive. 

The Professor and Ginger-Ann only survived on "Gilligan's Island" because it had plenty of room.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Auntie said:


> A few cups before I read the forum. I have found 1 need to have at least one prior to reading on here. I have 6 months of my normal coffee at the normal rate I drink it now. I also have instant espresso, coffee, and vacuum sealed Folgers.


Sorry Auntie,I was directing the question towards the new guy.I always have a couple in the morning myself......Stuporscrewbanpew,or whatever you name is,I was wondering what drugs you are on and if you would share some with the rest of the forum?.as some people here are really wound up about the end of the world and what it may mean if you dont tell us more about this project of yours.its in Georgia right?.the state in the USA or,the state in eastern europe?.I ask EU because of your mis-spelling of our english and your improper punctuation if you happen to be in the EU,do you plan to find the nazi gold that buried in the forest to finance your plan or,what?.you also did not explain how you will deal with sanitation,do you plan on eating it and drinking it?.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

OMG ... my head exploded reading the first post. Why? Just why?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> OMG ... my head exploded reading the first post. Why? Just why?


In a James Rawlings book there is a large pre- SHTF established compound that seemed to work in the book. That may be where the OP got the idea that it could work. 
Personally I require more space that it would allow.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> In a James Rawlings book there is a large pre- SHTF established compound that seemed to work in the book. That may be where the OP got the idea that it could work.
> Personally I require more space that it would allow.


Yeah but in the book (Patriots) there was a small, close knit, group of families and friends. This guy sounds like he wants to be the Trump of SHTF Compounds ... just you and few hundred of your closest strangers. No thanks - not a chance!


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Where will this compound be located? I'd like to maybe pick through the smoking ruins to see if there is anything I could use!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll invest. 
Few questions though...
1. Who Flys the chopper to come get me if I get stuck in traffic? 
2. If I end up getting too old to travel before SHTF what percentage of my investment will be refunded? 
3. When I die can I transfer my slot to my ungrateful nephew? 
4. Cable or dish? 
5. Do y'all server kosher and halal meals? 
6. Are pets allowed? If I can't bring my ferrets and birds I'll be heartbroken. 
7. Do I automatically get a cool job position that allows me to tell other people what to do? 
8. How many concubines do I get? 
9. Are you still reading this? 
10. Foxtrot off.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Supercubanjew said:


> Hello, well to start off me and a small team are looking into building a doomsday safe haven that we can rent out space to people and along the year have people come visit. It will be located in Georgia on around 50 acers of Timber land with a small lake towards the end of the property, now the building we are having multiple plans being drawn up but the basic idea is a 3 story building with a living roof just incase we cannot farm on the land. 3 or more surrounding buildings connected to each other. Only way to acces the main building is threw the roof of a side building kind of like a draw bridge. One of the buildings will have a garage the slopes down underground. Under the main building and 3 or more surrounding buildings there will be a sub floor like a large basement. We will have room for about 150-200 people (so far ) and that's in a comfortable private living space. We will have a water tower but the kind in the ground like a pool but closed off and a way to gather rain water holds around 500k gallons of water at a time. We will have a small lab, for testing . A medical room and a surgery room, a exsercise department. A work shop room, kitchen and cafeteria , a library , data store room, overseer quarters, armory , small vault, communications, a auditorium just big enough to fit everyone for entertainment, in the garage there will be multiple vehicles for when we need to go out look for supplies,people,ect. We will gather electricity from wind and on the 3rd floor retractable solar panels on the east and west of the buildings the 2nd and 3rd floor will have some windows that are closed off at night a concert slab is hand cranked to cover it from outside hurricane or bullets. This is more or less where we are now I want to know from other Preppers what would you like to see, things you would want if you staid here. And yes everyone would have assign jobs and will be evaluated before coming .


50 acres of crop land won't support the 200 folks you say this facility will house. if you grew corn and got what Dept of Ag says of 70 bushels per acre at 56 lbs of shelled corn per bushel you'd need at least 56 acres of crop land alone and that would not allow for crop rotation.

And that doesn't take into consideration raising cattle hogs sheep or fowl for meat.

Also even if you use jail cell dimensions 6'x8' you'll need right at 10,000 square feet to just house them.

Also a half million gallons of water only last 200 folks about 25 days at 10 gallons per person and that's a very low amount and will take a storage container 100' X 100' x 6.5' tall or so.

Lastly it things go really hooptie you're probably going to need draft animals - mules, horses, oxen - to replace such items as tractors tillers and other forms of transportation. My guess would be at least 50 horses just to get by and then you'd need a source of feed - oats hay etc - for them

I would be supprised if you could get by with anything less than two sections and more likely five to be on the safe side


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

Did the Realtor of the doomsday castle just leave and not come back? we're they not able to answer/field a few questions about it?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SuperCuban who posted the OP has not signed in since the day (9/17) that he made the post. Guess he's not super committed to this commune.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I got the impression he was just a kid fooling around.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

"a concert slab is hand cranked to cover it from outside hurricane or bullets." 
Well I... I've never hand cranked a concert slab. I wonder what it would be like? Will this be a rock concert? Def Leppard's "Armageddon it" comes to mind or possibly the Scorpion's "Rock you like a Hurricane!"


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

he's or she's a super a Cuban and a Jew? wow , that's a messed up combination!! so, that means it's a real heavy communistic Jewish Cuban with dreams of ruling the world--or not
easy to spot the weirdo's
we have room but it's not built yet
we every thing a doc, a dietician, a dentist, farmers, x mega spec ops deep cover hardcore ss troopers, ect. but again we haven't figured out were it will be
we can make our own electricity but it isn't built yet
we have an unlimited water supply but we don't know were yet
the reason we haven't built it yet is cause we are not out of grade school and or parents haven't given us the green light for the garage yet.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Damn, you nut jobs scared off my best chance at a shtf utopia haven where everything was taken care of for me! Shame on you and your practical approach to real and basic human needs! I was particular to the slab of bullet Deflecting rock concert storm deflecting concrete. That there sounds brilliant. I may just steal that idea and use it also as a moose and polar bear repellent. I'm expecting zombie moose in these here parts will be a real issue post shtf....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I keep coming back to re-read the origonal post. Fascinating. I detect a Dungeons and Dragons background, with maybe a little Sim City thrown in. He's got a good imagination, but little technical knowledge and very low math skills. With some mentoring, though, he could make a real prepper. I think some of the answers given by members were great, if he studied them, he could really learn something. I know I did.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Well, that part about quarters for the 'overseer' kinda scared me off a little. We don't need no steekin' overseer. Sorry. I'll pass.


 Reminds me of High School


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Writer(s): John Evans, Jeffrey Ian Hammond, Ian Anderson
Copyright: The Ian Anderson Group Of Companies Ltd.
Overseer Overture

Colours I've none, dark or light, red, white or blue.
Cold is my touch (freezing).

Summoned by name - I am the overseer over you.
Given this command to watch o'er our miserable sphere.
Fallen from grace, called on to bring sun or rain.
Occasional corn from my oversight grew.
Fell with mine angels from a far better place,
offering services for the saving of face.
Now you're here, you may as well admire
all whom living has retired from the benign reconciliation.
Legends were born surrounding mysterious lights
seen in the sky (flashing).
I just lit a *** then took my leave in the blink of an eye.
Passionate play join round the maypole in dance
(primitive rite) (wrongly).
Summoned by name I am the overseer over you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Those lyrics read like Ian Anderson was a believer in UFOs and the Ancient Alien Theory.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've still not received my copy of the forced breeding schedule. Did I miss the signup link?


----------

